# How to breed Nyctixalus pictus



## Raf D (May 27, 2009)

Are there people here who have already bred Nyctixalus pictus?

I can get some soon, but I wanted to inform a bit first about how to breed them...

If there is anyone, how do you keep them? (Temperature, humidity, size of vivarium...)

Thanks by forehand.

Raf


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

You need to go to a board that doesn't specialize in Poison Dart Frogs. 

s


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Don't mind Scott, he is our resident curmudgeon. Try contacting Hayden...http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/42318-nyctixalus-pictus-froglets-sale-trade.html


----------



## Raf D (May 27, 2009)

Ok thank you both.

I'm sorry I posted this on a wrong location Scott!


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

It happens - you'll just get more information, faster - if it's in the right location.

Raymond must not be that organized. 

s


----------

